# Vision requirements??



## ELO (May 24, 2002)

I have my physical for customs in a couple of weeks and im already writing it off due to the vision requirements. I took the physical and got past it a few years ago w/ a letter from my eye Dr. but my eyesight is pretty bad uncorrected and i'm doubtful he would "bend" again. My question is do towns in the Commonwealth have a standard vision requirement for their officers?


----------



## 725 (May 1, 2002)

As far as I know, as long as your vision is correctable to 20/20 you're ok.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Check out this website. Gives you all the answers you should need.

Linky Linky


----------



## DUKE1005 (Feb 25, 2003)

Anyone know what the restrictions are for New Hampshire Municipal departments, i.e., lasik surgery?


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

From what i hear it's a minimum of 3 months from Lasik surgery before they'll accept it. I dont know if thats true for the whole state though.


----------



## DUKE1005 (Feb 25, 2003)

Cool! Thanks Redline.


----------

